# Would this trailer work for a 14' jon boat?



## rmzachar (Jul 18, 2010)

Been checking on craigslist for a trailer for the boat I just bought, and came across this one here for only $100. Not the best looking, but for the price I'm hoping it would get the job done. Can anyone tell me for sure that I could make this work with a 14' jon boat? 






Listing says that it had a 14' fishing boat on it. Just wanted to make sure it would work for me before I tried to go any farther with it...thanks!


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like it would work fine. Only possible issue would the the width. You would just need to place the bunks on the trailer and maybe raise them a bit to keep the hull bottom from hitting the fenders. The hull may have to sit over the fenders, but you should be fine.


----------



## sum-kina (Jul 18, 2010)

deff work fine! might have to make some small adjustments but looks like a good lil project if your not worried bout that! cant beat that deal....


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 18, 2010)

It's probably heavier then you need for a 14' aluminum boat but for $100 thats ok. Does the seller have the title?


----------



## Froggy (Jul 18, 2010)

no problem there.


----------



## rmzachar (Jul 18, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> It's probably heavier then you need for a 14' aluminum boat but for $100 thats ok. Does the seller have the title?



I haven't talked to the guy yet, he just posted it up on craigslist today and just wanted to make sure it would work before I even tried to buy it off of him. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------

